# My last one



## Dany (Apr 11, 2016)

This is my last toy.






The commercial life of this camera seems to have been very short.
It was announced as a novelty by this ad in Popular Photography released by the end of 1949.



 

I did not find anything on the web or in my books regarding this Wond-o-Flex and I would be pleased if someone could provide me any kind of information about it or about the company which marketed it.
A company named Metropolitan Industries Inc. still exist today. I questioned it by e-mail about its possible involvement regarding the Wond-O-Flex but, of course, I did not receive any answer.
The Wond-o-Flex has been renamed Compo Reflex and sold during the fifties by the company Compo

Daniel


----------



## tirediron (Apr 11, 2016)

Dany said:


> This is my last toy.


 Really?  Anyone want to put money on that?  

Neat acquisition!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Dany said:
> 
> 
> > This is my last toy.
> ...


Not on your life.   We could start a betting pool though on when the OP gets their next "last one."


----------



## compur (Apr 12, 2016)

I bought my last vintage camera about 1,754 cameras ago.


----------



## Dany (Apr 12, 2016)

Only 617 as far as I am concerned.


----------

